# Gotta Love Boot Leg!!



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I ran into this also last week, I replaced everything, sadly still had to put it back against code, but I fixed the grade issues by lowering the santee in the wall, and when they remodel before the end of the year, the vanity will come out and I will run it all correctly in the wall.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now that's sweet.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I'm attempting to decipher whatever the hell that is...am I correct that there are two drains connected into adjacent walls into one trap?*


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *I'm attempting to decipher whatever the hell that is...am I correct that there are two drains connected into adjacent walls into one trap?*


 

There is a side by side lav set up, sorry, should have mentioned that:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Man that is a BEAUTY !!! You think they flat rated or tm ??:laughing:

Cal


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

nasty nasty... Classic fly by night operation:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an an insane urge to demolish that and install some new, proper plumbing in its place....


----------

